# Selling Parthus Ceva Shares



## ShareSeller (25 Feb 2004)

I foolishly bought some Parthus shares 2 years ago.
They are worth a lot less now!

In the interim they have merged with Ceva and are now not quoted on the Irish market.

I am findind that none of the stockbrokers will sell them for me - I have the paper certificates.  This is adding insult to injury!


Can anyone help?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (25 Feb 2004)

In relation to stockbroker charges this topic might be of interest:

www.askaboutmoney.com/clu...OCKBROKING

You should only use this list as a guideline and ideally check with these and other brokers (e.g. www.fexco.com , www.camocon.ie etc.) for the actual charges for a once off (i.e. no account maintenance) trade.



> I am findind that none of the stockbrokers will sell them for me - I have the paper certificates.



What reason did the brokers give? 

Actually, aren't they simply Ceva nowadays? Where is their primary listing? Do they still (?) trade on the ISE or only on NASDAQ? If they only trade on NASDAQ then perhaps you need to convert the shares into ADRs/ADSs before you can trade (possibly with a US based online broker)? More on ADRs/ADSs here: 



Would there be any need to have the shares replaced/reissued in the light of the recent "takeover"/rebranding by Ceva of the joint Parthus Ceva operation?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Aug 2006)

A friend of mine has asked me this same question. Has anyone tried to sell their certificated shareholidng in Ceva? 

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2006)

Do you not have to contact the company's registrar to get your shareholding in the merged company sorted out?


----------



## boombust (11 Aug 2011)

Did anyone have any sucess in selling these shares.  I bought them when they were first launched as Parthus.  Do i have to contact the parthus ceva share register to find out how many shares are there now.  Can I sell them via an irish stockbroker ?


----------



## Palerider (15 Aug 2011)

I bought these in 2000 when they were Parthus Technologies PLC, I still have the certificate ( now worthless ) , subsequently in 2002 they became ParthusCeva, Inc, I also have a certificate for this, the shares began trading on Nasdaq and the LSE on November 1 2002 Parthis becoming a wholly owned dubsidiary of ParthusCeva.

Now I also have a nominee account and I also hold a small number of shares in that account with the broker which are definitely easily tradable however my understanding is that if you deliver a share certificate for a traded company then they will sell your shares and ParthusCeva are still trading..


----------

